# Santa Clara Dog Show



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been hoping to meet some of you in Northern California and wanted to know if any of you are coming to the show. It is Feb. 15, 16, 17 & 18. So we are going to be there all 4 days. We don't have show times yet but I was just checking in early.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You know I'll be there.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

How I WISH I could go....you guys all have so much fun! Maybe one of these times I will have to hop a flight out there so I can hang out with my forum friends!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This would be a really good show for Katie to attend, Diane! She and John would have fun at the two days of Toy Specialties. The second two days are all breed shows.

You have one hour to decide!!! Show entries close in an hour.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester the Pester and I will be there. 
Please cross your fingers for good behavior....please! We just need 2 more stinkin' points!! :frusty:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Elaine,
I will be there on Friday to cheer! :cheer2:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jester the Pester and I will be there.
> Please cross your fingers for good behavior....please! We just need 2 more stinkin' points!! :frusty:


Katie, good luck with Jester! Hope you bag those elusive 2 points! :cheer2:

Jester, don't be naughty now! :nono: :hug:s and :cheer2:s from Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Me bad...but I missed the entry! LOL I really DID think about it though...I could have debuted my new Ashstone puppy there...but I guess we will have to wait for the big IKC show instead. I do plan on coming out there sometime for a visit....Kimberly will have to keep me posted when the shows are and maybe I can come some other time! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You missed it?! Shame! 
Yes, it is your turn to come out here. At the rate you're going, I'll be out your way before you can get out here though. :laugh:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll be there as a spectator op2: and cheerleader :cheer2:! 

I look forward to seeing as many of you as possible. 

:biggrin1:

Lisa


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Where in Santa Clara???


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

We'll be there with Abby.:whoo: I hope I can meet some of you there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Where in Santa Clara???


The fairgrounds on Tully Road. The first two days are more mellow since it is just toy dogs. The second two days are all breeds, so it gets really busy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I will have to check my calendar, but it would be fun to go. Any San Franciscan's want to carpool?????


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am planning to be there!

We should wear little Forum id stickers or something! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, that's Forum id stickers is a great idea! Too bad I won't get to meet you if you go on Sat. If you drop in on Friday, hopefully our schedules will match. 

Have a fabulous time everyone!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm planning on going on Saturday so my husband can do the driving. I think the idea of Forum i.d. is a great one. I hope to see many of you there!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am planning to be there. I hope to go on Saturday.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'll be there with MeMe all four days. Got my entries in on time too. Whew!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Saturday sounds good to me also.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That show is so big anyway that everyone should pick the same color to wear that day in addition to forum identification!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

The times are up for Sunday and Monday. On Sunday we show at 10:00 and Monday is at 9:00. We will be showing all four days in the Gateway Hall Building, which is by the front entrance to the Fairgrounds. Friday and Saturday are also at 9:00 each day. Hope to see several of you there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea! I am glad for the earlier show times. Thank you for posting them, Elaine.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That show is so big anyway that everyone should pick the same color to wear that day in addition to forum identification!


I love the idea - but _what_ color?????????

Also, I might print out the logo and laminate it to make a pin. It's easy enough to do........... just have to find the time.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly, When are you leaving for Westminster and when are you coming home?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be there this weekend and I'll be home Wednesday, Elaine. Check your e-mail. I need to connect with you before Santa Clara.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Elaine said:


> The times are up for Sunday and Monday. On Sunday we show at 10:00 and Monday is at 9:00. We will be showing all four days in the Gateway Hall Building, which is by the front entrance to the Fairgrounds. Friday and Saturday are also at 9:00 each day. Hope to see several of you there.


Sunday and Monday??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, it is a four day cluster of shows. Friday & Saturday are only toy breeds. Sunday and Monday are for all breeds.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ooops! I thought it would have been Thursday- Sunday
Thanks Kimberly I have a seminar in Santa Clara on Thursday and thought I could go to both


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh darn! That would have been perfect.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

We will be on the grounds Thursday afternoon setting up and getting ready for the show. There will be vendors setting up and several people who are showing at specialties on Friday & Saturday setting up their RV's getting ready for the shows. You could always come by late in the day and there will be things to see, just remember to look for the Gateway building and we will be somewhere around it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I should bring the girls down to see you on Thursday and help you get set up since you'll be so close. We'll have to talk when I get back from New York. I'm tempted to bring my motorhome down and set up too just because the afternoon/evening commute is so bad right now.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
That sounds like it could be fun. I will be looking forward to seeing the girls and it will be fun to see you again. It has been a while.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Do any of you know if I can bring Kohana? I like her to get use to all the noises and commotion of a show before we actually do start showing. I just got her a stroller, so I wouldn't have to carry her like I have done in the past. I know several dogs from my conformation class are entered and they are toys. I'm also hoping to find a nice leather lead as I don't love the polyester ones ~ how's the shopping? I'm coming on Saturday.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Libby,

I am planning to go on Sat and bring one or both of my dogs in the stroller :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah Jane! It'll be nice to meet you and your two babies in their stroller!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Elaine said:


> The times are up for Sunday and Monday. On Sunday we show at 10:00 and Monday is at 9:00. We will be showing all four days in the Gateway Hall Building, which is by the front entrance to the Fairgrounds. Friday and Saturday are also at 9:00 each day. Hope to see several of you there.


:bump::yawn:I hope to be there 9:00 AM Saturday
Anyone else?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, 

I hope to be there too at 9, but realistically I know that it will probably be too early for me!

I am aiming for 10/10:30 and will hang out there until after lunch. I hope to meet you! :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :bump::yawn:I hope to be there 9:00 AM Saturday
> Anyone else?


Sally,
Thanks for bumping this thread up. I don't know how I missed it I will be there however I won't be showing any havanese I sold my boy Cedrik and when I pulled his entry, somehow all of our entries got pulled:frusty: But I will be there to help my friend out in showing her Cresteds. 
I look forward to seeing all my fellow havanese friends:biggrin1:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Heather,
How neat that we get to see you again. We can talk when you catch up with me. What days will you be there? Sorry this came through twice, I should have just edited it.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Heather,
It will be great seeing you again. We will talk when we see each other. What days are you going to be there. Are you sure they cancelled your entries. I would call them in the morning just to make sure.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Elaine,
Yes it will be wonderful to see you again too Yes I am positive that my entries got canceled
We will be coming in tomorrow. will you be there tomorrow? We should have a small Havanese Party for all our havanese forum friends :biggrin1:
I'll call you on you cell when we get in to see if you are there yet
See ya soon!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mintchip said:


> :bump::yawn:I hope to be there 9:00 AM Saturday
> Anyone else?


I was planning on going to the show, but am currently having some unexpected car trouble and DH and kids have plans....sigh. Unless I can carpool with someone, I am going to miss the show.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Heather,
We are going to try and leave around 9:30 or 10:00 and will have the RV. It is really great because several on the list were hoping to come on Saturday and several of my puppy owners are planning on being there also on Saturday. Poornima will be there on Friday to leave Benji and Lizzy for me to watch while she is gone. It will be fun, we haven't had our RV out since last year.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

So can everyone update this thread to tell which day they are going!!! Thx!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

*Can't wait to see you all!*

I am totally coming Sunday, this will be the first show I have ever seen in my life! So excited! :becky:

I would love to bring the 'kids' but are we allowed to do that, and what areas are they allowed to go? I clearly have no clue, and my work internet set up a firewall on the SC Fairgrounds website so I can't even look it up :help:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, they can go, but they do need to be able to be held or crated or in a stroller around the big dogs. Make sure your dogs don't go up and sniff other show dogs too. Some dogs don't do well with that and others get very protective of their space being invaded (and some owners/exhibitors do too). 

You found the times upthread, right? See you this weekend!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Catherine,
I am going to meet with Elaine tomorrow around 11 am or later. I am going to miss other forum pals who are visiting on Sat or Sun.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

i am trying to decide on sat or sun!!! who is going when! wish i could go tomorrow...work calls!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> i am trying to decide on sat or sun!!! who is going when! wish i could go tomorrow...work calls!


Catherine- We're still going on Saturday. The only thing is the Havanese are shown early at 9 a.m. I think its 10 a.m. on Sunday. Anyway, we're going to try to get down there early on Saturday and will stick around for several hours. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, there is a huge group going on Saturday. Either day, I hope to see you there.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*New Breed! X rated*

I will try for Sat then!

May bring Austin...BUT....he got groomed this week and altho he still is cute they cut off all his hair on top, his head and neck to 1 inch long - I almost threw up!!! uke:

He looks like a toy *cocker*!!

Maybe I could start a new breed to show there as he is quite the prancer!! eace:

New Breed Showing: Toy Hava _ _ _ _ (even I can't write that!!) ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> New Breed Showing: Toy Hava _ _ _ _ (even I can't write that!!) ound:ound:ound:


ound:ound: That one will really get people saying Hava a what.. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my- I don't feel like I can ask to see pics of your Hava____!!!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> May bring Austin...BUT....he got groomed this week and altho he still is cute they cut off all his hair on top, his head and neck to 1 inch long - I almost threw up!!! uke:
> 
> :


All three of the puppies from that litter have been cut down in the last couple of weeks. How weird that you all do it at once  I saw Missy and Brody and can't wait to see Austin. I need to find you a newborn picture of him to see if that white spot was there when he was born.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I need to find you a newborn picture of him to see if that white spot was there when he was born.


Is this the white spot you saw when he was clipped down? Here's his newborn picture


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh...my baby boy....Funny - I can't tell if the spot on the back of his neck is the one on the head here or the one on the body!! He certainly doesn't have a big spot of white on his head now! I think when he grew his skin only stretched from his head down....may be a trait of a "toy hava _ _ _ _ !!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope to see some Forum friends at the show tomorrow! Look for my boys in their new red stroller. If they start barking and carrying on like crazy though, I'll have to take them out of Gateway Hall. I hope they can contain their excitement!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwww tooo cute!!!!
See you Saturday!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, that's such a cute picture! Love their expression. Oh, I am going to miss meeting you guys tomorrow!

I had a great time this morning with Elaine, Kimberly, Katie, Lisa and Heather. Benji and Lizzie are having a great time with their furbuddies now. It's going to be very enjoyable day tomorrow when you all get together. 

I look forward to seeing lots of pictures!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima,

I can't wait to see Lizzie again. I'm sure she's grown a lot! I'm glad you had a good time today and we will miss you on Saturday. Have a good trip to the east coast!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, Lizzie looks quite big compared to her half sisters (Kaili, MeMe, Heidi) because of her coat. We took a picture of the girls and they look so cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just to give fair warning, they have a new restriction up for the Friday & Saturday shows. It says that only entered dogs (show dogs) can be in the building this time around. I'm sure it won't be a problem for one or two of you to come in, but if there is a whole group of cut dogs, it is probably going to be cause to get asked to step outside. They are really being strict this year. One of the exhibitors got asked to leave the area for _brushing_ his dog in a "holding" area instead of being all the way in the back grooming area. I've never been to a show where running a brush through a dog's coat is considered to be a problem, but they are running a tight ship for the toy specialty.

On the good side, the weather is fabulous! Women were taking off their jackets outdoors and wearing their sleeveless tops without anything covering them. It's sure a nice change from the sleet & freezing temps in New York!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly thanks for the update!
Can we bring cameras? Flash?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Boo Hoo - went out and bought a doggy bag for Austin today!!! We were ready!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

Thanks for the heads up. Do you think I'll be to conspicuous with my big red stroller? I wonder if it would be okay if they are enclosed vs. on a leash... I guess I'll try and then hang out outside Gateway Hall if I get bounced


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Boo Hoo - went out and bought a doggy bag for Austin today!!! We were ready!!


Catherine- Would you prefer to go Sunday? I can do either day.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Update: I just talked with Catherine, and both she and I will now be attending on Sunday. It would be a shame if Austin couldn't come in his new bag!  Plus, the later Hav show time would make it easier for us to make it on time. I'm so sorry to miss those of you coming on Saturday. We just *HAV* to have a SF/Bay Area playdate soon!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Update: I just talked with Catherine, and both she and I will now be attending on Sunday. It would be a shame if Austin couldn't come in his new bag!  Plus, the later Hav show time would make it easier for us to make it on time. I'm so sorry to miss those of you coming on Saturday. *We just HAV to have a SF/Bay Area playdate* soon!:biggrin1:


Yes we do! 
Jeanne and Catherine I will miss you Saturday but since I'm headed to Santa Cruz after the show maybe I'll stop by on my way home Sunday as well. (if I can get up early enough)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally- I hope you do get up early enough! I'd love to see you! The Havs are shown at 10 a.m. I think, and we'll try to hang around for a couple of hours.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cameras, yes! Flash is OK, too.

Concealed in a stroller or traveling bag is best. I just recommend that you don't try to walk them in on a lead. That would be my guess.

No matter when you show up, I'll plan to see you there!

Signing off for the night,
Kimberly


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:*Havanese Heaven!!!!*!:whoo::whoo:
Thanks Everyone for sharing! It was great meeting you!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally and Heather, it was great to meet you both at the showgrounds today! And it was great to see Elaine, Kimberly, Katie (MopTopHavanese), Susan (McKennaSedona) again too! The weather was just absolutely beautiful today too - couldn't have asked for better!

Sally, I will look forward to seeing more of the fabulous photos you took! I am really impressed that you had time to upload that one shot already! 

The stroller worked out really well! I didn't venture into the building where the showing was going on since my boys were barking and carrying on inside the zipped-up stroller....they were too excited once we got to the showgrounds. So, I'm sorry if I missed anyone ringside! When Lincoln got a little overwhelmed by all the other Havs, I put him in the stroller by himself and he lay down and was happy there 

I bought a greyhound comb and I am looking forward to trying it out tonight!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a wonderful day it was. It was so nice to see all my Lil Pawz friends and especially nice to have Sally join us and to meet Heather. The day was beautiful, the company was terrific and the dogs were beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We've been so fortunate to have such beautiful weather the last two days. It makes it hard to leave the showgrounds after we are done. The funny thing is that I've had a reason to stay late both days (my puppy needing to stay for the Puppy Group competition yesterday and then lunch with great friends today).

I always look forward to the Lil Pawz gatherings, but today was extra nice. Ruger wanted to go home with Joe!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job today Kimberly and Ruger. 
Austin gets all dressed up for the show


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :whoo::whoo:*Havanese Heaven!!!!*!:whoo::whoo:
> Thanks Everyone for sharing! It was great meeting you!


Sally, I really love that photo! Scout is in the middle there (on the ground) and Lincoln on the far right (you can see his black and white butt). Lincoln's full sister, Fancy, is perched on the chair at the left. She is a tiny girl, about 8 pounds, compared to Lincoln's 18. They were the smallest and largest in that litter and it amuses me to see them together!

Thanks again for all your fabulous photos!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally- So glad you could make it today! I really enjoyed watching the show, shopping, and playing with puppies with you and Catherine. The fiesta litter is so adorable, and Elaine had a beautiful litter of puppies there also.....not to mention her brood of Havs. I've never seen so many happy Havanese in one place! Kimberly, you sure did a great job with your pup. He's a handsome boy and so full of spunk! Congratulations!

P.S. Sally, that photo of Austin in the bow tie collar is too cute!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

Love the pix Sally!

Congrates everyone today.....and a special thx to Elaine who turned my HAVACOCK back into a havanese! He looks soooo much better!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did she give him an additional trim, Catherine?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

yes! I wanted to watch and learn but was to busy shopping


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the photos everyone- it looks like a havanese vacation there!

Kimberly- your new puppy????


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great photos-- looks like a lot of fun. You know DH and I have always wanted to relocate to the bay area-- seeing all the fun you and your Havs have makes me think about it more... alas, jobs, family, friends, mortages...


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*YES!!!!*

As you know - I wanted to uke: with his horrible "new butcher cut" and yes - she trimmed him up - shaped him...fixed is ears.... so he doesn't look like a havacock or a cockyhav!

so sweet of her- i think he felt it - then of course maybe mommy was so happy he pranced even higher....

i know it sounds crazy - but austin has the most beautiful coat and it was just taken away!

i am smiling more tonite! Guess i am just "so vain"!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Kimberly!

Love the cookie monster! but I have 2 suggestions!

galleta en froma de concha...shell shaped cookie

or....a compana is a bell shaped cookie!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, that's the puppy that you were going to help me with transit.  He finally made it up here a little while ago, due to a little help from Kathy. He is Piaget & Rufus' younger half-brother (same sire) and his name is Ruger. He's just here for me to show, and he's won two out of the three days we've had so far. He's off to a nice start like all his older show brothers.

Catherine, fun name options!
I'm looking forward to seeing Austin's new doo. (or is it "do"?)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh... he is adorable! Kimberly, I am going to need more pictures of him!!! And congrats on the wins


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, I am totally red in the face after reading this! I had only seen Piaget at the San Mateo show in person, and today I was really thinking Piaget looked different ~ duh! Now I know why! I was thinking he looked more black and his hair was shorter ~ it wasn't Piaget, it is Ruger! My goodness you have the magic touch with the puppies you show! Congratulations on Ruger's win!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice to see you again Elaine! So many of the Havanese there at the show today we related to your babies ~ my what a great bunch of darlings you have! My DH loved your little girl "Daisy" with her big sister, playing in the corner by your DH! It was really fun to watch them all and see you too. 

Nice to see you again too Katie, Heather, Kimberly, Lisa, Sally, Jeanne, & Catherine and your Hav's! See you all at the next show or playdate. :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Catherine I'd love to see a "new" picture of Austin ~ or maybe Kohana and I will take a walk and come visit ~ we are only about 5 blocks away from you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! No problem at all Libby. I was telling my husband that Ruger is going to think his name is "Piaget, no, Ruger" or "Pia-Ruger" because he's been called Piaget all weekend!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, Amanda, here you go:









Saturday









Sally says he was smiling here. 









Monday (today) - and he won an Award of Merit today too. I've never won an Award of Merit with any of my other dogs, so this was an extra special treat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine picked up some points at this show with her Bred By bitch too. Congratulations Elaine!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW- he is very cute... Kimberly, is it too late to send him here? I can drive up!!!:biggrin1:

He does look like he is smiling in that second picture- it says I am a winner for sure!

Award of Merit at such a young age too. Isn't he very young for an award like that?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Kimberly and Elaine*
PS-he is smiling!!!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Award of Merit at such a young age too. Isn't he very young for an award like that?


 Oh yes, I think so, but it is such a great honor to get an AOM at any age. Kathy will probably have better input on this.

He won't be showing again for a few weeks, so no, it isn't too late. C'mon up. He'd would love you to pieces. (Just ask Elaine!)


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

We are home, have fed all the dogs and puppies and finally ourselves. Unpacking the RV is such a long process, I know why my DH hates all the things I pack just in case we need them. We had so much fun and got to see so many people, the puppies got up at least once in the middle of the night but I didn't want to ruin their potty training and they did so good. They are so happy to be home and have their doggy door back, they kept wanting to get out of their play area to go potty and had a hard time with it. They have a sleep area at home with a potty pad for pee and they go through the dog door to go poo and pee also, seemed very confusing to them. Thank you to everyone who came and it was fun to have the puppies get all the attention. Kimberly, Ruger is absolutely handsome and he was very playful and loving. It also will not take you long to finsh him, with that personality and his charmingly good looks. Yes, Kaili picked up two points on Friday and on Saturday she freaked out at the other dogs and some signs in the ring so I really had to stay on top of her for the next two days. She is so fun to show. I was very happy to trim Austin so he looked a little more like a Hav and not, what we came up with was, a CockyHav. He is really a very striking dog and did not need to have that haircut, the groomer must have been having an identity crises that day. Sally I was so happy you could join us for lunch and there really was plenty of food, fun and Havs. Great picture. I will sleep well tonight, I am off to bath Lizzy as she gets her spay tomorrow and won't be able to be bathed for a few days. Thanks for sharing in a great and exhausting weekend everyone.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Best wishes to Lizzie's spay, Elaine (and Poornima, too)!

It was really nice to meet Estrella and her husband as well. I think we missed naming a few other forum members that showed up also. The local Havanese group is getting so big!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Best wishes to Lizzie's spay, Elaine (and Poornima, too)!
> 
> It was really nice to meet Estrella and her husband as well. I think we missed naming a few other forum members that showed up also. The local Havanese group is getting so big!


*Get Well Soon Lizzie! You are adorable!
*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Let me start out by saying, I had a wonderful weekend, even though I was not able to show any of my own dogs. It was so nice to be able to meet so many of you and to finally put faces to the names
I have many pictures that I have been trying to go through so that I could post them. So here we go I will start out with the pix from Friday.

I mainly got only Kimberly's boy Ruger. Sorry the last pix is not very good as I had broke my wide angle lens, and didn't catch just how blurry it was making everything seem.

More pix coming!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is one photo of Kimberly on Friday and then the rest of the photos were on Saturday.

Then we have Elaine with her little girl Kylie, and Katie with Jester, and Lisa with Meme?? I think that is right


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And these are during the Havanese get together. Kimberly brought her fiesta litter with her, and it was a lot of fun watching these little girls romp, play and explore:biggrin1:
I am not able to keep them all straight to give you names, so I am just going to post the pix


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And some more


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that fourth picture of him, Heather! Thank you.

(Oops - I was referring to that first set of pictures with Ruger. I didn't realize you were posting more when I wrote this.)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok,first we have Elaine with one of her babies, then Jane (Lincoln and Scout's Mom) with Lincoln, Joe who is also Kylie's Daddy with Ruger, and then Jane again only this time with Scout. And the Kimberly on the ground with one of her puppies


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And Finally the last of my pix, here is Katie with Jester and a head shot that I love of Jester followed by a picture of Katie's mom and daughter. 
Then a picture of Ollie in his new do that mom was not very happy with (and I don't blame you) but at least Elaine was kind enough to help in that department. And then Maddie with her mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my. I can name them all, but I can't figure out how to quote the pictures as attachments to tell you which ones are which.

In Post #103:
- Lincoln sniffing Carmella
- Galleta in the foreground and Carmella behind her
- Carmella leaping
- Carmella considering tearing up a napkin
- Galleta flashing her pad

In post #104:
- Susan (mckennasedona) holding Salsa 
- Salsa checking out Jinxy, a Dalmatian puppy with Lincoln in the foreground
- Carmella mid-run
- Salsa being loved by Susan's husband


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The last three. Again it was really great to meet more of our forum members and their wonderful havs
Hava great day :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

OOPPSS!! I lied I forgot these great pix of Kylie at our Havanese Party.
She thought that the little cup holder on the chair was a lot of fun. Can you see her face through the mesh??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pictures, Heather! I really enjoyed meeting you on Sunday. I just love the Fiesta litter. Those little girls are so full of spunk. And Jane, Lincoln has the most gorgeous coat! With your 2 Havs, I'm not going to complain so much about grooming one! Too bad I didn't know you were taking pictures, Heather. I might have opened my eyes!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sending good wishes and healing thoughts to little Lizzie. I know Poornima and her DH will be worrying but I know she'll do just fine. 

Heather, thank you for sharing your photos. (All except the one of me! Yikes, I've stayed away from hair color for a couple of years now, I think it's time to go back! I shouldn't have had that cupcake either......sigh)


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to thank everyone who helped us with Abby's mishap on Monday. Abby is feeling much better, so thankfully I think it was just nerves or something she ate.
Congrats to all the winners and I hope to see you at the next show.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, Abby was a winner too, despite her little embarassing moment.  Hey, I think we all have it happen at least once. I'm glad it was just a short-lived situation though.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Heather, it was wonderful to meet you and I had no idea you even took so many photos! Weren't you sitting with your pretty little girl on your lap the entire time?? I am amazed! 

For Post #109, here are my attempts at captions:
- Kimberly in the ring with Ruger
- Beverly and Sally (mintchip); Beverly owns Emma, who is full-sister to Lincoln.
- Kimberly grooming Ruger...I'm not sure who the other folks are!

Jeanne, thanks for your encouraging compliments on Lincoln's coat! He's a bit of a slobbermouth in all the photos because he was drooling from anxiety. I had him in the xpen with the other Havs for awhile and he just wanted to get OUT. So, once I brought him out, he calmed down and then I lay him in the stroller and he was happy. Then it was Scout's turn to come out and sit on mama's lap (he's so jealous)!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures everyone.  Seeing all the wonderful photos made me feel like I was at the show too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> For Post #109, here are my attempts at captions:
> - Kimberly in the ring with Ruger
> - Beverly and Sally (mintchip); Beverly owns Emma, who is full-sister to Lincoln.
> - Kimberly grooming Ruger...I'm not sure who the other folks are!


That last picture is with Marjorie & Pete of San Jose with Jeanne in the foreground. Marjorie & Pete had their Havanese Benny with them, but I don't think he was in that picture. Jane, I wish you could have met them. This was also right about the time that Estrella and her husband joined us too.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Heather the pictures are all great and you are going to have to send them to me so I can save them on my computer. I do want to let everyone know that Lizzie came through her surgery just fine and she is resting now. We have a meeting tonight and she will go with us and I am quit sure she will be feeling fine tomorrow. Fortunately Benji has also been doing fine and is not pestering to see her. I have already checked in with Poornima and Ajit to let them know all went well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great news, Elaine!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Heather these are great pictures - thanks so much for taking them!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, those are wonderful pics! I so wish I could have been there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job on sharing pics Heather! It looks like so much fun, I think all of us are jealous of the SF parties!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1:Just a few more.............


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, 
More great photos as usual. I see Lizzie, McKenna, an adorable puppy and ??? Anyone know who the dog in the top photo is? It's a beautiful photo of a beautiful face.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it is Kristine's (Colina Havanese) Abby


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think it's Abby too. She's got a beautiful coat. Great pictures Sally and thanks so much for supporting us at the show!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Abby is beautiful. I haven't seen her since she was a tiny puppy on one of the beach walks.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Abby is beautiful. I haven't seen her since she was a tiny puppy on one of the beach walks.


........and they look so different on the beach walks don't they.:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! Yes, beaches do change things, don't they? Abby is gorgeous and naturally so. They do so little grooming on her and her hair looks perfect anyway.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> They do so little grooming on her and her hair looks perfect anyway.


That is just not fair!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather nice job on the photos! You are so professional and take awesome pictures, but then you do have super quality subjects to work from!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, great shots! They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all for sharing your pictures and fun time w/us. Such beautiful Havs and Hav lovers!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did anyone get pictures of the special in the ring that won the first two days, especially any shots of him in motion?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Did anyone get pictures of the special in the ring that won the first two days, especially any shots of him in motion?


I did, but none of them came out They were worse than the one I posted with Ruger.
Sorry, hopefully someone else got pix of him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally and Heather, great pictures! I missed meeting all the forum pals who visited on Sat. All the furbabies look adorable. 

Our trip to Long Island couldn't have been possible without Elaine. Knowing that Benji and Lizzie were with her we could concentrate on househunting.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> That is just not fair!!


Well, we actually went from Lily, who probably has the most cottony hair, to Abby who has the easiest hair. So it we got one of each.
Thanks for the great pictures everyone.

Kimberly- I thought that special's movements was great. I looked him up and he is out of both Laredo and Pan. Wow, what a combination. Although I didn't think much of his handler. Did you see his face when he didn't win on Sunday? ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Colinahavanese said:


> Well, we actually went from Lily, who probably has the most cottony hair, to Abby who has the easiest hair. So it we got one of each.
> Thanks for the great pictures everyone.
> 
> ound:


*and 2 of the sweetest havs around!!! 
*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kristine that's interesting about the special's movement because we had a discussion about it ringside. I liked the way it moved but others I sat with thought it didn't move well at all -to them it didn't have the reach and drive characteristic a Havanese. Although I adore Laredo and think Pan is beautiful. But you are right about his handler's face on Sunday - priceless. ound:


----------

